# Umzug Vodafone / Umts Stick.



## Frio (7 April 2011)

Hallo, 

wie man aus meinen Titel entnehmen kann, habe ich ein Problem mit Vodafone.

Die Vorgeschichte:

Ich wollte umziehen, habe rechtzeitig den Umstellung auf die neue Adresse in Auftrag gegeben. Ich bin am 16.02. in meine neue Wohnung, an dem Tag sollte auch der Telekom-Techniker kommen und meinen Anschluss schalten. Dieser kam aber nicht und ich habe bei der Hotline angerufen und gefragt nach einem neuen Termin und da ich ja damals das "Surf-Sofort-Paket" genommen habe, hab ich auch nachgefragt ob ich den Umts-Stick umsonst nutzen könnte, dies wurde mit "ja, in ihren zu Hausebereich" beantwortet. 

Gut dachte ich mir, dann kann ich ihn ja nutzen und hab fröhlich genutzt bis der Techniker, zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt, meinen Anschluss geschaltet hat. Jedoch kam vor ein paar Tagen eine Rechnung von 290 Euro. Ich ruf bei Vodafone an und wie die hohe Rechnung zu stande kommt. Der nette Callcentermitarbeiter erklärte mir, das dies der Umts-Stick gewesen wäre und es hat sich herrausgestellt, dass der Stick erst 3 Tage später, auf meine neue Adresse, umgemeldet wurde, weil er unter einer anderen Kundennummer geführt wird (Ich frage mich wieso er eine andere Kundennummer hat, obwohl ich damals EIN Paket bestellt habe und ich nichts darüber in meinen Unterlagen findet? Und wieso mir sowas nicht bei meinen Ummeldeauftrag mitgeteilt wird? Und wieso wird er, obwohl er unter einer anderen Kundennummer läuft trotzdem nach 3 Tagen AUTOMATISCH auf meine neue Adresse geändert?). Und deshalb war ich in den 3 Tagen nicht in meinen "Zu Hause Bereich" und dadurch sind die Kosten zustande gekommen.

Ich fühl mich deshalb recht verarscht.. Ist diese Aktion von Vodafone rechtens?


----------



## Reducal (7 April 2011)

*AW: Umzug Vodafone / Umts Stick.*



Frio schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich deshalb recht verarscht.. Ist diese Aktion von Vodafone rechtens?


Das solltest du mit Vodafone klären! Das nimmt dir niemand ab, es sei denn, dass du die Sache einem Anwalt übergibst.


----------



## Frio (7 April 2011)

*AW: Umzug Vodafone / Umts Stick.*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das solltest du mit Vodafone klären! Das nimmt dir niemand ab, es sei denn, dass du die Sache einem Anwalt übergibst.



Hab ich schon mehrmals versucht. Beim ersten Telefonat wurde es weitergeleitet, dann hab ich eine SMS mit den Inhalt bekommen, dass ICH (was gar nicht sein kann) erst 3 Tage später umgemeldet hätte und es somit quasi gegessen wäre. Dann hab ich nochmal angerufen und dann wurde mir gesagt, das ich schriftlich reklamieren soll und darauf kam die antwort, das es mir schon in der SMS mitgeteilt wurde...

Also bleibt mir wohl nur Anwalt.. und das wir glaube auch nicht billiger als die 290 Euro >_>


----------



## Heiko (14 April 2011)

*AW: Umzug Vodafone / Umts Stick.*

Vodafone hat manchmal Probleme mit Umzügen. Ich kenne da persönlich einen Fall da ist jemand über den Vodafone-Umzugsservice umgezogen und hat trotzdem eine dicke Rechnung bekommen.
Hat sich dann später klären lassen, hat aber viel Zeit und Ärger gekostet.


----------



## Frio (16 April 2011)

*AW: Umzug Vodafone / Umts Stick.*



Heiko schrieb:


> Vodafone hat manchmal Probleme mit Umzügen. Ich kenne da persönlich einen Fall da ist jemand über den Vodafone-Umzugsservice umgezogen und hat trotzdem eine dicke Rechnung bekommen.
> Hat sich dann später klären lassen, hat aber viel Zeit und Ärger gekostet.



Ich merks schon... Ich hab schon mind. ein dutzend Briefe geschrieben und mit der Hotline telefoniert. Nun soll ich einen Brief schreiben, mal schauen was bei rum kommt.


----------



## Heiko (18 April 2011)

*AW: Umzug Vodafone / Umts Stick.*

Unbestätigten Berichten zufolge ist der Umzug mit Vodafone eines der letzten echten Abenteuer dieser Welt...


----------



## Angelina (2 September 2013)

Mir ist es auch passiert, habe eine Rechnung über 309€ bekommen und bin noch dran Vodafone die Anwälte auf den Hals zu jagen...
Wie ist es bei dir ausgegangen? Musstest du zahlen oder nicht?


----------



## Hippo (2 September 2013)

Ich glaube nicht daß Du von einem Gastuser aus einem 2 1/2 Jahre alten Thread noch eine Antwort kriegst


----------

